# Attacks on Calvinism



## Bandguy (Jan 20, 2007)

Link

Link

Link



A lot to read and refute, don't you think?


----------



## Blue Tick (Jan 20, 2007)

Bandguy said:


> Link
> 
> Link
> 
> ...




I don't have time at the moment to read all the articles. However, I would like to read them. I'm sure it won't be anything different than this.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 21, 2007)

The first article is complete rubbish. He takes a Calvinist saying "works is an inevitable outcome of genuine faith" to mean that the "Calvinist gospel" is one of justification by faith and works. 

Who is he kidding? It's like taking me saying "longer hair is the inevitable outcome of hair growth" to mean "in order for hair to grow, it must be long".


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 21, 2007)

Why reinvent the wheel? 

Tell them to go read Owen's "Death of Death" and refute it exegetically. (Yea, like I'll wait for them to do that.)


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 22, 2007)

Helen is a confused and biblically ignorant young lady. I know from personal interaction from her.


----------



## Bandguy (Jan 22, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Helen is a confused and biblically ignorant young lady. I know from personal interaction from her.




On this much, we can agree.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 22, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> Helen is a confused and biblically ignorant young lady. I know from personal interaction from her.



I read her second "essay" (the 3rd of the group), and it was pretty lame. 

She could have saved herself the time by just coming out and saying 1) "hey everybody, I don't really know Greek, but I'll swing you some pretty bad word studies of my own anyway!", 2)"I'm just recycling classic Arminian and Dispensational arguments against election, passing off everything as referring to the Jews and corporate election, yada, yada, but I'd like you to think that I am a really original bible teacher anyways", and 3)"Did anybody notice that I omitted a key passage in this word study that even my Arminian/Dispensational reinterpretations have a hard time dealing with -yeah, that would be Ephesians 1:1-11? Okay, just wanted you to know that I'm being honest with my comprehensive word study...."


----------

